# Why all the Na'vi hate?



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

I noticed a lot of furs on the forums hate avatar, I dont agree with everything in the movie, but i thought it was good overall.

I especially liked the scene when he was in the Na'vi body and could walk again for the first time and being excited. heck I was jealous of having a tail.

so yeah, you can throw pies at the OP if you want, I'm not too worried about it. just curious though how come so many furs dont like this Movie?


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

It's pretty much just Pocahontas in space, but I thought it was okay.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 1, 2010)

God, I hope you're not turning into a Na'vikin.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess I don't pay enough attention to Avatar, because I honestly thought this was about Zelda.


----------



## Zontar (Jun 1, 2010)

Love the movie. Hate the otherkin.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Graphics were fantastic, but it's just Pocahontas in the future.

Oh, and otherkin. I don't like them at all.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 1, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> God, I hope you're not turning into a Na'vikin.



D:

Get the OP quarantined immediately before it spreads!


It's just a movie with more shiny shit than a room full of quarters.

WTB Hairsex scene.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

Because the darn thing always goes "HEY" "LINK!" "HEY" "HEY" "HEY" "LISTEN!"

It's probably due to the massive amount of ads and annoying fans.

Just like Twilight!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 1, 2010)

Mainstream over-saturation.

Cause it's cool to hate Mainstream stuff.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 1, 2010)

Just gonna leave this here
http://www.lobo-prod.com/web/lobographik/wp/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/avatar-pocahontas1.jpg

(on iPod touch.  Wicked tough to make links)


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because the darn thing always goes "HEY" "LINK!" "HEY" "HEY" "HEY" "LISTEN!"
> 
> It's probably due to the massive amount of ads and annoying fans.
> 
> Just like Twilight!


Avatar is worth watching far more than something as horrific as Twilight.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> D:
> 
> Get the OP quarantined immediately before it spreads!
> 
> ...




oh noes, I'm not a Na'vi zombie aaaah

no I just like the idea of having a tail and movable ears, but I think most furries are with me on that.

I never heard the pocahontas thing though, ussually I hear it compared to Ferngully or Dances with Wolves.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 1, 2010)

The plot wasn't able to suspend my disbelief enough to make it plausible. That is mainly because the science/technology aspect of the humans took an auxiliary position to the whole tribal natives deal. There were some questions raised that the movie did not attempt to answer or perhaps let the view fill in an answer. It had pretty graphics and all, but that didn't do much for me.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> I guess I don't pay enough attention to Avatar, because I honestly thought this was about Zelda.



http://genzoman.deviantart.com/#/d2putkl


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WTB Hairsex scene.


This sort of killed Avatar for me the most.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

Never watched the movie.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Avatar is worth watching far more than something as horrific as Twilight.


Oh? It has nothing to do with the quality of the movie.

Also, I think people that hate it because the plot is unoriginal are crazy. There _is no such thing as an original plot._ A plot is bound to be similar to some other plot from some other book or movie. Just enjoy the movie for what it is, yeesh!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> This sort of killed Avatar for me the most.



thats true, I'll admit that was wierd


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Never watched the movie.


Did it not look interesting or something?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> oh noes, I'm not a Na'vi zombie aaaah
> 
> no I just like the idea of having a tail and movable ears, but I think most furries are with me on that.
> 
> I never heard the pocahontas thing though, ussually I hear it compared to Ferngully or Dances with Wolves.



You'd have to watch it again and then watch Pocahantas to catch the similarities..
But the film was one of those things you can enjoy when you are stoned, or if you want to see a SCI-FI "White Guilt" film.

But Na'vikin are a gropu of people who decided that being human wasn't enough and said "Hey, I was a blue skinned cat-monkey in my past life".

The First Na'vikin came to the Otherkin forum site, and many a nerd argued over that there's is more legit and they are fiction....among other "Divided by zero" arguments. 

Then the otherkin Perma-B&ed the person from the site, and he/she moved on to create "To the Hometree" for people that share the same spritual connection to the film.

ITP: People with White Guilt.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Na'vi are Noble-Savage Sues.  A naked biological creature has a parity in hand-to-hand with a mech that could theoretically cleave through trees in individual swings.  They have a "supa dupa" culture that doesn't hurt nature at all.  They're pretty much a definitional sue-race:  At least Elves in Tolkien's Work had to deal with the fact that they were everyone's butt-monkey (including Illuvitar [sp?]).  Na'vi had no negative qualities for them, at all, but were given several positive traits (character and physiological) to balance it out.

Essentially, they were made just to make people look bad without any need of a Black-and-Grey Morality.


----------



## Conker (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought it was a good movie.

I'm a graphics whore though.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> I thought it was a good movie.


 I went into "Shoot 'em Up" expecting nothing but quips and mindless violence.  I was not disappointed, and I'd label it as a "good" movie because that's all it promised.

Avatar promised to turn around cinema, have an amazing plot, change how you view the world, everything.  It... had shiny.  It changed idiots (the ones who change their views on the world because a guy on the news told them to once) views of the world.  That's it.  If it was only promising to give us lots of shiny, like a tech-demo, I'd say it satisfied as good. It didn't.


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2010)

The story was so average that it was bad. The visuals were fantastic.

However, if I wanted the best of both worlds I'd watch District 9.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL people trying to act arty and movie criticy for a 3D action/adventure film that took.. like what... 10 years to actually make?


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Bokracroc said:


> LOL people trying to act arty and movie criticy for a 3D action/adventure film that took.. like what... 10 years to actually make?



Not strictly true. Ten years for the technology he wanted to develop itself.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Bokracroc said:


> LOL people trying to act arty and movie criticy for a 3D action/adventure film that took.. like what... 10 years to actually make?


  And could be summarized in ten minutes with Photoshop and a Pocahontas essay. :mrgreen:  I can spend ten years drawing a mediocre piece of art that was essentially a trace of an image mixed with a few minor differences.  It doesn't make the image any less exempt from critique.


----------



## Querk (Jun 1, 2010)

If the movie had had the same plot, but with less pretty graphics, it would have hardly broken it's budget. That said, it was worth watching, but I prefer movies that can hold together a good story without a ton of fancy visuals.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

3D is older than sound (seriously) and more than graphics, I care for the plot and script. And those sucked giant balls.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> 3D is older than sound (seriously) and more than graphics, I care for the plot and script. And those sucked giant balls.



3D!  The Technology of the 80s.  *TODAY!*


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And could be summarized in ten minutes with Photoshop and a Pocahontas essay. :mrgreen:  I can spend ten years drawing a mediocre piece of art that was essentially a trace of an image mixed with a few minor differences.  It doesn't make the image any less exempt from critique.


The issue is people _adding and pretending it was other shit than what it actually was_ and _hating it cause it's cool to hate mainstream.
_

The story hardly attempted to be more than what was actually said (Fuck, the ore they were apparently trying to mine was literally called Unobtanium), the story basically played out exactly as expected as you watched it and the 'new 3D effect' hardly effected anything and was just to make everything look prettier.
Sounds like a dead straight Blockbuster Action/Adventure film, the only people that were fooled into thinking something else about it were hopeful sheep-fans, fell for the hype or derps picking/turning it into something else so they can hate something 'cool' and mainstream.


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

It's because the movie is over hyped, just like Twilight, and since the popularity is so huge, the industry can milk the franchise dry

With that being said, Avatar themed everything is popping up everywhere and frankly the people that liked the movie and just the movie get a little peeved 

People coming up and saying that they're really a Na'vi just adds to the frustration, it's the same thing with the people who believe they're werewolves or vampires just because they watched Twilight

I myself frankly enjoyed Avatar, and I enjoyed the book Twilight, but both of their fan bases have blown up since their movies and it gives me such a headache

Also...I hate Navi the fairy


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 1, 2010)

Although it has been stated a million times, it was just Pocahontas in space
But I still thought it was a good movie
Visuals were quite nice


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Bokracroc said:


> The issue is people _adding and pretending it was other shit than what it actually was_ and _hating it cause it's cool to hate mainstream.
> _


  Cameron and actors involved in Avatar, by their own admission, stated several times it would change your life or how you look at it.  He specifically designed the Na'vi to be sympathetic sue's, stating that he added their females being hot specifically to further enhance that.  The environmental message, while I can't recall it ever being overtly confirmed, is so heavy handed that to say it was unintentional was either to assume Cameron fucked up big or akin to saying "The Black-and-grey morality in Warhammer 40K is completely coincidental."


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Did it not look interesting or something?



Just never cared enough to watch. I want to see the Lightning Thief movie.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> 3D!  The Technology of the 80s.  *TODAY!*



I remember the first 3-D game. Damn Mario Tennis.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> 3D!  The Technology of the 80s.  *TODAY!*



I think you meant 90s. 1890s :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I noticed a lot of furs on the forums hate avatar, I dont agree with everything in the movie, but i thought it was good overall.
> 
> I especially liked the scene when he was in the Na'vi body and could walk again for the first time and being excited. heck I was jealous of having a tail.
> 
> so yeah, you can throw pies at the OP if you want, I'm not too worried about it. just curious though how come so many furs dont like this Movie?



I think it's more of these "Na'vi'kin" than the actual movie.  I liked Avatar.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 1, 2010)

This thread is full of fake and phony.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This thread is full of fake and phony.



Says the female.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Says the female.



Ever see a male fairy?

Yeah...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Ever see a male fairy?
> 
> Yeah...



Oberon.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Ever see a male fairy?
> 
> Yeah...



[yt]C9dud8gFRT8[/yt]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 1, 2010)

At least you people are listening when I say, "HEY! LISTEN!"

Link on the other hand.... >:C


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 1, 2010)

It might be somewhat related to something like this: http://community.livejournal.com/tothehometree


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It might be somewhat related to something like this: http://community.livejournal.com/tothehometree



Good times...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 1, 2010)

I still want to see the damn money for all this. The movie is bad, yet it shot past Titanic, which I actually enjoyed, and several other movies too. How in the hell?

Also, Furries are no longer the bottom of the geek barrel. Na'vi'whatevers are. 

yay.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 1, 2010)

hey

listen

hey guys

listen

i got this great

listen guys

i got this great idea

listen

lets make a movie

listen guys

with blue

listen

blue cat people


----------



## Atrak (Jun 1, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> hey
> 
> listen
> 
> ...



I'm listening.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 1, 2010)

i enjoyed the movies .. it was awesome i saw it at home on a copy i made off online.. so i saw it as a normal movie non-3D.. i really enjoyed it.. also the whole debate whether they can be classified as furry... hmmm well there are dragons and birds etc.. idk fuck off


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 1, 2010)

as some one who loves looking at fantasy art avatar was a visual treat.
plot was meh but damn was it fun to look at, and while the plot did not grab me the _visuals_ did, namely the environments, and i loved the music.

if you want an original plot, track down ponyo, its a kids movie but the plot and visuals add up to one big mindf**k, a delightfully bizzar movie. which does bring me to another point, original plots are so hard to come by these days that one has to go so outside the norm that chances are the resulting original plot will seem off-putting for some if not most viewers. i showed some of ponyo to my mom and she seriously asked me if the creator does drugs.


----------



## Conker (Jun 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> The story was so average that it was bad. The visuals were fantastic.
> 
> However, if I wanted the best of both worlds I'd watch District 9.


District 9 should have been movie of the year  That movie was fucking amazing.


Attaman said:


> Avatar promised to turn around cinema, have an amazing plot, change how you view the world, everything.  It... had shiny.  It changed idiots (the ones who change their views on the world because a guy on the news told them to once) views of the world.  That's it.  If it was only promising to give us lots of shiny, like a tech-demo, I'd say it satisfied as good. It didn't.


I stayed away from most of the hype revolving around Avatar, thus, I missed out on what it promised. 

Sure, it didn't change anything regarding movies, and yeah, the plot wasn't anything special, BUT GOOD GOD THE PRETTY GRAPHICS!

I'm not the kind of guy that will sit through a three hour movie, but I was able to watch Avatar twice with no problems. The story might not be anything new or exciting, but it's a formula that works, and Avatar packaged it well enough.

And the gimmicks that went with the movie were enough to justify it's creation. For the most part anyways.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 1, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> i thought it was good overall.


 
If you thought it was a good movie, then you do not think.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Own it, haven't watched it.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> If you thought it was a good movie, then you do not think.



It's a movie. It's meant to mindlessly entertain.

I kinda liked avatar...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I think you meant 90s. 1890s :V



Yes, but it wasn't relevant until this beauty came out:

[yt]zMlx33ov82c[/yt]

Cause there ain't no dimension like the terror dimension.


----------



## elcoyote (Jun 1, 2010)

omg the shark's coming right at me!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't mind pretend Na'vi.

I DO mind otherkin Na'vi.
But I find otherkin shit stupid, in general.


----------



## Nargle (Jun 2, 2010)

I think most of the people that hate Avatar do so because it's cool to hate things that everyone else likes. You know, they got bitten by the nonconformist bug. I've met dozens of people who don't WANT to like Avatar but regretfully admit that they loved it. Like they're ashamed to like something that's popular.

Those that don't like the story because "it's been done before" obviously don't understand the concept of literary archetypes. Name any movie, I promise you 90% the time it's been done before.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

Avatar greatly benefited by the hype machine at work. I've seen it twice, because a family member hadn't seen it yet, and it was decidedly less entertaining the second time around. From the start I recognized the plot devices as derivative; it's just that the shiny meant a lot less after seeing it once, and my opinion solidified.

I had a friend who texted me about how it changed the way he would view the world forever. I don't talk to him anymore (he was kinda dumb).

And the sex scene was just as uncomfortable as that rave party in the Matrix Reloaded, but thankfully not as long.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 2, 2010)

Honestly, I think people have blown it out of proportion, both the people who like it and dont like it

Yeah it was a good movie, but it wasnt the greatest damned thing since sliced bread

Yeah it was alien Pocahontas, but it isnt a damned plague on mankind

It was a movie, and thats all :1


----------



## Eric (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, the movie actually was pretty good, but the ads everywhere are so damn annoying. What also makes the movie (and it's contents) a bit less attractive is that it's so overhyped. But some people like that.



Kaizy said:


> Yeah it was a good movie, but it wasnt the greatest damned thing since sliced bread


Man, you're right. Sliced bread is damn awesome.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 2, 2010)

Eric said:


> Man, you're right. Sliced bread is damn awesome.



Damn right

And yes overhype is annoying


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I noticed a lot of furs on the forums hate avatar, I dont agree with everything in the movie, but i thought it was good overall.
> 
> I especially liked the scene when he was in the Na'vi body and could walk again for the first time and being excited. heck I was jealous of having a tail.
> 
> so yeah, you can throw pies at the OP if you want, I'm not too worried about it. just curious though how come so many furs dont like this Movie?


Nonono, that isn't how you do it! When you have an opinion that's different from the general public you use it for great trolling!

And personally I think that any movie that's been developed since 1994 and gets released which such terrible story and characters in 2009 should be laughed off Hollywood.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

Heh, reminds me of Twilight


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 2, 2010)

Ehh, Avatar wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either. After I finished watching Avatar I felt like I felt after I played Crysis.

"This was just one long-ass tech demo. And it was damned impressive".

All these Na'Vi fanboys/girls is really annoying thought. Especially the ones who believe themselves to be Na'Vi in "human avatars". 

Oh well, shake your head, sigh, and move on.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Never watched the movie.


I can't sit down and watch it because I immediately have a reflex to punch any image displaying those faces. Creepiest looking things I've ever seen.


----------



## Nargle (Jun 2, 2010)

Could someone please explain to me why they think Avatar was "overhyped?" I didn't even know what Avatar was until I went to go see it in theatres. And after that, the only craziness was regarding the Na'Vi otherkin. The only thing close to "people declaring that the movie had changed the world" was my animation teacher explaining that it has set a new standard for 3D animators, and I hardly think anyone is going to argue with that. Other than that, all I've been hearing about Avatar is either "It was a good movie, I liked it." or "ZOMG It sucked so bad it was the exact same thing as Poccahontas!!!!! BURN IT WITH FIRE!!" Are these kneejerk negative reactions what you're referring to when you say it was overhyped?

There wasn't NEARLY as much hype as, I dunno, the new Shrek movie? Seriously, everything is green with ogre ears on it. Everything!!

BTW, making lots of money =/= hype.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 2, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Could someone please explain to me why they think Avatar was "overhyped?"


  At least here in MD, it was on the TV at least several weeks (if not months) before release.  There had been articles released for some time by Cameron and other actors talking about how it would "turn around" cinema as well as "change your view on the world".  Commercials that read like FA Art "Critiques" ("OMG 5/5 STAR" "NO 6/5 STAR" "10/10 PERFECT GOOD WORK") instead of saying anything about the plot or what the movie was about (You know, what should be the most important thing to convey in a commercial other than "10/10 5/5 Bang Boom Dakka dakka 10/10").



Nargle said:


> There wasn't NEARLY as much hype as, I dunno, the new Shrek movie? Seriously, everything is green with ogre ears on it. Everything!!


  I haven't seen that much Shrek hype, but again that might be a MD thing.  Plus, I haven't seen people from the development team / cast ranting & raving about how it would change how people live their lives.



Nargle said:


> BTW, making lots of money =/= hype.


No, making lots of money = hype _working_. :mrgreen:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the Na'vikin are going to have a lot of trouble trying distinguish themselves from furries.
"Hey, I'm a blue cat person."
"So... you're a furry?"
"Hell, no!"
"Why?"
"Because I'm not into hermaphrodite scat parties, that's why!"

Relax, as a cat person myself, I don't consider the Na'vi cat people. But they are damn close.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think the Na'vikin are going to have a lot of trouble trying distinguish themselves from furries.
> "Hey, I'm a blue cat person."
> "So... you're a furry?"
> "Hell, no!"
> ...



They're elf-cat-smurfs.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're elf-cat-smurfs.


 
I think the perfect description is someone whose cat transfomation has been paused and then they dip him in blue stripes.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think the perfect description is someone whose cat transfomation has been paused and then they dip him in blue stripes.



Where does the 10-foot tall part fit in?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Where does the 10-foot tall part fit in?



They're all related to Dikembe Mutumbo, Shaquille O'Neal, and Manute Bol.

And they ate their Wheaties.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 2, 2010)

I tried to take Avatar seriously, but I was loling hard in the theater during the sex scene. Some girl next to me who looked to be about ten to twelve years old had the most priceless expression on her face.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

BluDitto said:


> I tried to take Avatar seriously, but I was loling hard in the theater during the sex scene. Some girl next to me who looked to be about ten to twelve years old had the most priceless expression on her face.



She will go through the rest of her life with a haircut like Susan Powter and a revulsion towards hair salons.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 2, 2010)

Avatar = acid trip. 

They just switched out the pink elephants with blue catpeople.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 2, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Avatar = acid trip.
> 
> They just switched out the pink elephants with blue catpeople.



No, it's not nearly as bad of an acid trip as the pink elephants. 

[yt]944cPciN-kw[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, it's not nearly as bad of an acid trip as the pink elephants.



That movie was HORRIFYING when I was little.  Dear god what the fuck possessed them to do that.  I had NIGHTMARES.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That movie was HORRIFYING when I was little.  Dear god what the fuck possessed them to do that.  I had NIGHTMARES.



Here, have some Heffalumps and Woozels. 

[yt]CLnADKgurvc[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 2, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, it's not nearly as bad of an acid trip as the pink elephants.


 
I can agree on that now.

However, Avaturd is still on a close second place.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 2, 2010)

I now have the heffalump music stuck in my head. Damn.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Here, have some Heffalumps and Woozels.



*shudder*


----------

